# Bluetooth mic volume problem



## arnold931 (May 29, 2009)

I just bought a 2006 Maxima with Bluetooth. It has the Bose system w/o Nav. I paired by Blackberry 8830 just fine. When I make a call, I can hear the other person fine but they can barely hear me no matter where I have my volume. Is there any way I can adjust just my mic volume?
thanks.


----------

